# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  پروژه ترجمه کتاب share point

## amin1softco

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%A8-sharepoint
بچه ها همکاری کنید. و به نظرتون این کتاب مناسبه؟!

----------


## سوداگر

به نظر من اگه مقاله ترجمه کنید بهتره چون الان تالار شیرپوینت خالیه، اگه هر نفری به جای 50 صفحه از اون کتاب، یه مقاله 20 صفحه ای ترجمه کنه به نظرم پیشرفت بهتری می کنید. چون کسی که مقاله میده، معمولا دقت بیشتری روی آن به خرج میده و همچنین با علم روز، جلو خواهید رفت. بقیه هم به مقاله تون نمره میدن و من مبتدی اگه بخام شیرپوینت یاد بگیرم، از خوندن مقاله بیشتر از کتاب، لذت می برم، وقتی پایه ام قوی شد، خودم کمبودهای اون مقالات را با پرس و جو در تالار، دنبال خواهم کرد. البته این نظر من بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## amin1softco

والا اصلاً کسی نیومد....

----------


## mtareh

> به نظر من اگه مقاله ترجمه کنید بهتره چون الان تالار شیرپوینت خالیه، اگه هر نفری به جای 50 صفحه از اون کتاب، یه مقاله 20 صفحه ای ترجمه کنه به نظرم پیشرفت بهتری می کنید. چون کسی که مقاله میده، معمولا دقت بیشتری روی آن به خرج میده و همچنین با علم روز، جلو خواهید رفت. بقیه هم به مقاله تون نمره میدن و من مبتدی اگه بخام شیرپوینت یاد بگیرم، از خوندن مقاله بیشتر از کتاب، لذت می برم، وقتی پایه ام قوی شد، خودم کمبودهای اون مقالات را با پرس و جو در تالار، دنبال خواهم کرد. البته این نظر من بود.
> 
> موفق باشید.


راست میگه
موفق باشید

----------

